# Ejemplos de automatización con s7



## termico (Sep 22, 2006)

me gustaria conseguir ejemplos de automatización con automatas s7 de siemens ó paginas con información al respecto, para formarse en el tema. Gracias.


----------



## GERZ (Sep 24, 2006)

Pues yo estuve buscando información sobre este tipo de automatas de Siemenes aunque luego me toco utilizar un Schenider, y lo que encontre del S7 es esto 

http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/
(Pagina con el simulador de un S7_200, la gama baja)

http://www.informaciónplc.net/Descargas/Descargas_Siemens/Descargas-Siemens.htm
(Otra pagina, un poco mas amplificadora, ya que abarca mas automatas,pero se centra en Siemens la mayor parte)

 Espero que te sirva


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas.GERZ.gracias por los link.

BYE!


----------



## termico (Sep 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la información Gerz.


----------



## Adrian Perez (Jun 21, 2008)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y en practicas de programacion de plc tengo muy poca experiencia me podrian indicar como utilizar el programa de simulacion de siemens s7200,porque cuando lo quiero utilizar me pide una clave y no se que debo poner.les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.saludos desde Argentina


----------

